# Dog work



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a six month old Brittany who is mostly a house pet but she loves to get out to the in-laws farm. Is there anyone near central Ohio that has some birds on their property and wouldn't mind letting a couple novices just walk the terrain so the pup could start learning? Not looking to hunt, just getting the dog some work. Thanks all.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Has the dog been introduced to birds yet? How is the OB? If your going to hunt her there are several things that should be done before taking her out to "learn" by walking around.


----------

